# catfish aren't so friendly apparently.



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

heh and we thought they just looked ugly.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience...jbGVfc3VtbWFyeV9saXN0BHNsawNmdWxsbmJzcHN0b3I-



> Catfish venom poisons a victim's nerves and breaks down red blood cells, producing such effects as severe pain, reduced blood flow, muscle spasms and respiratory distress.


and yet I still want to get catfish haha


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

So watch out for the dorsal spine, Same as plecos and cichlids. I never try to get jabbed, now thats extra reason to be careful..


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Well of course :]
Two biggest things to watch out for in WI: Channel cats with their huge spines. And swarms of younger bullhead (try jumping onto hundreds of them ha).


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Lol I went to pick up my old 10" datnoid from the bucket and the asian guy started freaking out in some asian language so maybe this is the reason.


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

flamingo said:


> Well of course :]
> Two biggest things to watch out for in WI: Channel cats with their huge spines. And swarms of younger bullhead (try jumping onto hundreds of them ha).


I can vouch on the bullhead thing =p, I usually go fishing 2+ times a week during the summer and mainly catch bullheads which hurt when you grab them wrong, their spine burns when it goes through your skin =[.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You should try the Walking Catfish they have in Florida; they can actually hospitalize you...or worse. No, wait; you shouldn't try them at all!
Those silly things can puncture your car tires if run over one! ( as in when they are crossing the street. When I say walking, I _mean_ walking )


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Hummingfish can walk too. 


Oh wait, that is Dr. Seuss.


----------

